# V's in advertising take 2



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas all!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eFb3wbDAWk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

that one never gets old.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hilarious!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dana Perino a hostess on Fox news The Five - showed her new family 2014 calender - all pics R of her V Jasper - she is giving away 5 - nice - loVe 2 haVe 1 - BUT !! - if this show is FAIR & BALANCED ? where R a pic of Jasper with FEATHERS IN HIS MOUTH ? LOL !!!!!!! from the PIKE side of this forum - HUNTING - LOL


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This photo may have been posted before, but it was so funny... I had to share it!!


----------

